# Einheimische Fische in ca. 2500l Teich



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2004)

Welche Einheimischen Fische eignen sich für den Gartenteich???
Lassen sich alle nach genannten Arten mit mini pellets und flocken füttern???

__ Moderlieschen will ich nicht ,da ich bedenken mit der Fütterung habe (da sie ja sehr klein bleiben).

Rotaugen und Rotfedern:
Gibt es unterschiede (mal ganz davon abgesehen das Rotaugen gründeln)???
Starke Vermehrung???

Karauschen bleiben ja eher klein und gelten als eher anspruchslos.Kann ich sie ruhigen gewissens in Teich setzten oder nicht???

__ Döbel:
Wie schnell wachsen sie???

Gründlinge:
Wenn der __ Gründling kein so schönes "gestreiftes" Farbmuster hätte wäre er nicht in meiner Aufzählung.Allerdings habe ich bedenken wegen seinem nach unten gerichtetem maul.Schwimmfutter (pellets und flocken) könnten sie also nicht fressen (aber gottsei dank gibt es auch sinkfutter).Oder geht das schief???


Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo Lorenz,

um was geht es Dir denn, möchtest Du die Fische füttern können, also dabei zuschauen, wie sie fressen?

2500 Liter ist nu nicht das meiste - wenn auch nicht das kleinste   

Wenn  du unbedingt Fische willst, dann solltest Du Dir überlegen, was Du von den Fischen haben möchtest, also eben ob du sie füttern können möchtest oder ob Du sie sehen möchtest etc.

Ich hatte z.B. den Anspruch an meine Fische, dass ich sie schwimmen sehen möchte und NICHT füttern möchte.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo Lorenz,
als Angler solltest Du eigentlich in der Lage sein, Deine Fragen selbst zu beantworten.

Gruß, Willi


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2004)

Hi.

Und du weist als Angler nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen __ Rotauge und __ Rotfeder?!?!


Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2004)

Hey - wart ihr mit 15 schon alle perfekt?


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2004)

Ich bin Angler,soviel ist klar......

Ich weiß auch viel über die Fische,mir ging es nicht darum wie groß ein __ Rotauge wird oder sonstwas,sonder mir ging es um die eignung für Gartenteiche,gewöhung an Teichfutter etc.!!!

Da ist ein großer unterschied

Nur weil ich erst 15 bin heißt das nicht das ich keine Ahnung hab.Mit Fischen kenn ich mich sehr gut aus.Ich habe diesen Thread eröffnet um an Praxiserfahrung (eignung von heimischen fischen im gartenteich) ranzukommen um nicht gleich einen "fehlbesatz" zu machen und als nächstes den thread eröffne "wie fang ich die Fische zwischen den ganzen Unterwasserpflanzen etc. raus" ohne den ganzen Teich auszupumpen......

Also (neuer Versuch):
Welche Einheimischen Fische eignen sich für den Gartenteich???
Gibt es bei manchen Arten probleme mit der Fütterung???

Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo Lorenz,

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, wirst Du bei den kleinen Einheimischen Arten nicht füttern müssen und den größeren Einheimischen solltest Du den 2500-Liter-Teich erst gar nicht antun. 

Da Du ja aber nur auf Praxis-Erfahrungen aus bist, werde ich jetzt schnell wieder von dannen ziehen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo Lorenz,

ich habe in meinem Teich __ Moderlieschen und Rotfedern. Die Moderlieschen sind lustige Tierchen. Abends, wenn die Mücken Tiefflieger spielen, machen sie richtige Delphinsprünge, um sich diese Leckerbissen zu fangen.
Die Rotfedern sehen sehr schön aus, wenn sie gemeinsam fast schon majestätisch ihre Kreise im Teich ziehen.
Beide Fischarten sind ohne Probleme und ohne(!) Fütterung zu halten.
Für deine Teichgröße würde ich bestenfalls einen Schwarm Moderlieschen halten. Aber vorsicht: die vermehren sich wie die Karnickel.

Gruss
Konrad


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

sag mal 2000 l ok, aber wie tief ist der dann? Und wie viele sollen da rein, übertreibe es mal bitte nicht. Karauschen können aber echt was ab, nur so. hatte als kind mal lange zeit welche in einer tonne.  klein sind die aber auch nicht und sie können sehr schnell zu einer plage werden. die machen ***, *** und dann wieder ...... bei einem teichfreund habe ich grade 50 stück aus seinem teich geholt.

gruß koi


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo Lorenz,

ich hab zwar keine eigenen Erfahrungen mit Fischen im Teich, aber ich bekomme das ja ständig von anderen Teichbesitzern und hier im Forum mit. Ich denke bei deiner Teichgröße sollten es, wie Susanne schon schreibt, kleine Arten sein. Das mit dem Füttern würde ich möglichst ganz lassen. Mit dem Futter kommen zu viele Nährstoffe in den Teich. Das führt zu Algenproblemen. Außerdem werden dir größere Fische warscheinlich die Wasserpflanzen wegfressen.

Wie Konrad schreibt, sind __ Moderlieschen ja recht munter und auch ohne zu füttern kann man seinen Spaß an den Fischen haben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Der Teich ist ca. 1m abzüglich einer kleinen Kiesschicht (ist eher ein Loch,da meine eltern mirnicht mehr platz von unserem großen Garten zur verfügung stellen wollten ,wollte ich halt soviel wasser wie möglich auf einen Platz kriegen......jaja die eltern sind schuld,wo ich alles schon gezahlt und gemacht habe hätten es ruhig ein paar qm mehr sein können,aber das ist ein anderes Thema.....)

Zur Zeit habe ich an Technik eine kleine Springbrunnenpumpe,einen kleinen Eigenbaufilter der das Wasser dann in meinen __ Schwertlilien (???) Filterteich(knapp über 1m x 1m) pumpt und über ein ca. 30cm Überlauf kommt das Wasser dann zurück in den Teich......

So viele Fische sollten es eigentlich nicht sein.....
Ich dachte da so an z.B. 3-5 Rotfedern je nach Größe

Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

ich kann dir bei der teichgröße eigentlich nur zu einem schwarm __ moderlieschen ODER bitterlingen ODER einigen stichlingen raten..2,5 m³ ist halt einfach nicht viel!
thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

Der Teich ist nicht durchgehend 1m.Ich hab noch ne Flachwasserzone mit 40-5cm Wassertiefe.Wasserinhalt lässt sich nur schätzen da der Teich sehr variationsreich in seiner form ist (ist nicht überall gleichbreit,in einer ecke ist eine Stufe mit der Seerose.......)


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

trotzdem halte ich diese 3 kleinfischarten für die einzigen geeigneten fische! zumal rotfedern für deinen teich ja doch verhältnismäßig zu groß werden können!


----------

